# worst service ever in 35+ years of driving



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

I bought new a3 1.9TDI Auto in March 2003, when delivered brakes poor with lots of slack, was told will bed in. By June covered just over 1000 miles. brakes very bad and pedal brake slipping to floor when held.
Phoned two local Audi dealers neither would look at the car without prior apoinment. Phoned Audi UK who sent engineer down, said car must not be driven and arranged to take to Harold Wood Audi. FIVE weeks later picked up car - brakes same as when taken to them. They and an engineer from Audi UK say brakes now good. Brake pedal still sinks to floor when held at traffic lights. Drive (M25 on wet Friday afternoon) to other side of london to West London Audi, take quick drive and say must not be used, brakes dangerous!!. Car repaired but Audi do not want to pay the cost of having car delivered to me.
Is this how they treat all their customers or do they just not care.

EDT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You mention Audi UK technician has been involved but have you taken this up with Audi Customer Services. The whole thing appears to be appalling. :-/


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ... and arranged to take to Harold Wood Audi. FIVE weeks later picked up car ...


Bloody hell - FIVE weeks 

I presume you've seen my (and others) comments about Harold Wood Audi :-/

Sorry to hear your woes, hope you get them resolved soon.

Moley


----------



## Hopsta (Jan 6, 2003)

I thought that a car can be rejected after 28 days in a dealer ? or is this only by special deals ?

You seem to have only done a few miles in your car so I cant see any reason for you not to be able to tell Audi where to poke their car and get a replacement!

I'm very surprised that the Audi Tech and Audi Customer services are letting happen, superior quality... yeah right : !


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

That really is terrible service from Audi.

If I were you, I`d buy the latest copy of "What Car?" and write to them telling them everything that has happened etc. They have a section dealing with problems etc.

I read a copy the other day where they had helped some guy with a problematic Honda.

It might help, it might not. I`d be making very loud noises to Audi everyday until something gets done.


----------

